# Sweet Anise Cider Soap



## kpduty51 (Apr 28, 2013)

Here is a picture of yesterday's cider soap.
I posted the recipe (for advice--thank you all!) Friday night.  
The EO combo is orange 5X, rosewood, cedarwood, black pepper and anise.

I boiled hard apple cider and let it go flat.  I substituted 1/2 of the h2o for the cider.  Next time I think I'll add more cider (or beer) than water.  

The color is because I included 5 oz of golden palm oil in with the regular palm--I discovered this coloring by accident with my first batch.  
It is a golden rod color and I like it.  

I am happy with it so far.


----------



## Ancel (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks lovely! Is the anise still strong?


----------



## kpduty51 (Apr 28, 2013)

It seems to be taking a seat (as opposed to standing up in front of everyone at the movie theatre). 
So I am relieved.   
Thank you!


----------



## Badger (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks wonderful and I bet it smells delicious!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 28, 2013)

Beautiful and I love the color! Please post back after it's cured and share your opinion of it. :grin:


----------



## Koshka (Apr 28, 2013)

They look beautiful!


----------



## kazmi (Apr 28, 2013)

Very nice!  the combination of EO sounds interesting.  Is the anise stronger than the cedarwood?


----------



## kpduty51 (Apr 28, 2013)

I can't tell right now.  
I wanted the anise to be a note, but not to dominate.  So I am glad it is settling.  The cedarwood is an warm note underneath right now and the anise is brighter.  Does that make sense?    I can smell the rosewood underneath.  But I have to shut my eyes to catch it.  I am so weird.  The orange is an even note with the anise.     I think this will keep changing as it finishes. 
Thanks for your interest.
Back to raking the yard!


----------



## soap_bubbles (Apr 28, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## judymoody (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks great and I bet it smells even better!

I love anise but it is a pushy little EO and really likes to take over a blend.


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 28, 2013)

Very pretty! And the scent sounds amazing! Wish I could smell it. Lovely job!


----------



## kpduty51 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi All,

I haven't posted any soap pictures for awhile, but am still busy experimenting and have a couple things to share.

The soap has activated charcoal and Tussah silk.  Oils are oo, palm, co, avacado, castor and apricot kernel.  
EOs are orange, basil, bergomot, black pepper and litsea cubeba.  It has a nice scent. 
It looks kind of witchy--hence the Wicked Barbie inclusion for the photo shoot!  I haven't named it yet.  
I've since washed off a little ash that formed on the sides ---looks great, smells even better.

The second image is of the label I made for a soap I made as a bridal shower party favor.  I wanted to show you because I used a Graphics Fairy image to make it--very easy.  Graphics Fairy has free vintage images for people to use.  Not to use to sell things, but I don't sell so that is fine.  I packaged the soap in a brown waxed paper bag then put the card on the top and tied with vintage ribbon.  It was pretty--I tucked a vintage hankie on the back side. Everyone was pleased with their favors. 

Take care all, kpduty 






View attachment ladies in Waiting complexion soap graphic.pdf


----------



## Hazel (Aug 11, 2013)

That looks great! I wish I had a clever name to suggest. I also like the ladies in waiting graphics.


----------



## jean1C (Aug 11, 2013)

Nightmare before Christmas....
Or 
Witches Glow


----------



## ourwolfden (Aug 11, 2013)

Both soaps are very pretty.  I can't wait to try my hand at something like that.  

I like the idea of Nightmare before Christmas name

For Halloween:
Witch's Brew
Cauldron Soap
Double Bubble Soap Trouble
Hocus Pocus 
Dusk on Halloween


----------



## kpduty51 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone for compliments and name suggestions.  
With this soap I am thinking about the goddess Hecate... also considered a witch.  She is sometimes called Queen of the Night and she has a black dog.    
I like Queen of the Night for a name, but am still thinking.  Suggestions welcome.


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh that's a lovely color.. And such a perfect size.


----------

